# My dog has just gone blind. What do I do? :(



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just found this forum in a bit of desperation.

My little Lhasa Apso "Muffin" has just gone completely blind. Very recently, within the past several days. She is probably about 12-14 years old - we do not know for certain. We are her fourth rescue, but we believe that is approximatey how old she is. When we took her, she had nearly lost the vision in her right eye. We had her tested by a doggy opthomalogist to look at the eyes who just advised sadly it was old age and wear and tear and nothing could be done. That was about 2 or 3 months ago.

Now she has lost her vision entirely.

I am devestated for her - it's literally breaking my heart in two - watching her trying to find her way, and listening to her cries if she gets into a corner, or gets confused - it's very difficult at the moment. I am trying so hard to be positive for her - so she can feel positive vibes - but I am crying all the time.

I have read to give them a fair chance to adapt before doing anything drastic. 

We have made the floor space at clear and obstruction free as possible and gated off the top and bottom of the stairs. 

Yesterday was the worst day so far - and it was breaking my heart in two listening to her cry. I read somewhere to leave her to it, and despite temptation not to pick her up and remove her - so that she can learn her way around the house. 

I got so down yesterday and felt so so cruel. I felt I did not know if I had it in me to put her through this, just to see IF she even can adapt?

She is hard of hearing, seriously hard of hearing which makes it more difficult too.....she cannot hear me comfort her or call out to her to alert her to where I am. 

I just hope - can someone here please give me some advise? Is it possible they can adapt? I just am so frightened by it all and scared and don;t know what the right thing to do is. 

I just feel very sad for her and sad for us - sad she cannot see the joy on our faces she gives us anymore - and sad she cannot react to anything we do since she can;t see it. I just feel very sad and confused.

 

Thanks for any advise or encouragement anyone can give me. I am really grateful.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't give advice hun but I didn't want to read and run....hope everything gets easier for Muffin and you. x


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

I found this?

I can't help but it might have some ideas for you

Living with a blind dog


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My friends dog went blind very suddenly, albeit he's a lot younger and has his hearing. He adapted very quickly and she now uses one of those party noise things that you spin and it makes a loud clacking noise and he recalls to that really well as her voice can get lost on the wind when out.
Just let her work it out, make sure she knows you're nearby, she'll adjust hopefully. Poor thing, hope she doesn't cry too much, must be so distressing for both of you x


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

Blind Dog Rescue Alliance, United States and Canada


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive known several dogs that have gone blind and after they adapted if you didn't know you couldn't really tell.

The main thing is that you don't change things in the house, move furniture or add things or leave things where things usually are not there. She should adapt and learn to map her way around given time.

Sense of smell is important to dogs. so is touch, to help her and to relax her you can do things like stroking and message tellington touch is good there is a brief explanation and demonstration in the link.

Sarah Fisher from TTouch UK introduces TTouch - YouTube

Dogs also have long stiffer hairs on their faces placed at strategic points, these are sensitive and attached to nerves and are called vibrissae. They give the dog feed back about their surroundings and distance to objects
Some groomers trim them off, but if she has them don't let them trim them.
They help. I read of a blind collie that coped very well, and went to a new groomer and they trimmed them off. When the dog got home it wasn't coping so well, then the owner then realised they had been trimmed off. They do have a sensory use.

If she is stressed while she is adapting it might be worth trying an adaptil dog appeasing pheromone diffuser it seems to help calm and reassure a lot of dogs.
Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels
As well as plug ins for the house, you can get them in a collar form for outside and even a spray which you use on bedding and in the car.

If she is stressed while adjusting something like zylkene may help. Its a supplement based on casein a protein found in milk, so completely harmless but it does have a calming effect.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Our old Lakeland terrier went blind at a similar age to your little dog. If knocked all her confidence for a while, but she did go on to adapt and she did enjoy her twilight years. She was never keen on going for her walks though, she was much happier pottering about the garden & house where she was familiar. Very best of luck with your little dog, really hoping she does as well as our dog did.



.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.

Didn't want to read and run, just wish you some happy times when she settles down.

Sled dog has given you some excellent advice.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

For courage:
CHYNA, MY CHYNA

Another site I found useful when looking at blind dogs was http://www.blinddogs.net/

Our Benny is blind but blind from birth so never had to adapt in the same way. People often do not realize he is actually blind as he runs around the house.

Keep furniture in the same location. They do learn the layout of the house although "scent" or texture can assist in this learning I have been told. Benny never needed them. Find it hard to comment as, as I mentioned Benny never had the sorts of issues you may have with a dog going blind and being used to seeing.

Will say Benny enjoys life just as much as any other dog.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank yuo all so much for your replies - your advice, encouragement, kindness - thank you.

This is such a sad thing for me - and I have NO experience and feel completely overwhelmed.

I will take some time and read the resources you have shared with me. And Sled - thank you for the great advice about the supplements, etc.

Thank you all. I feel a wee bit more hopeful, though still very sad and scared for her. Not sure who this is harder on. lol

xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My 15 year old dog it totally blind and deaf which makes things very difficult for her. It is very sad to watch all the time but she copes pretty well. Like Noushka05's dog, it did affect her confidence and she isn't really interested in going for walks any longer. I always go out into the garden with her so she doesn't bump into things and hurt herself and we have a cat pen which she has been in during the nice weather which means we can leave her there, knowing she's safe, and go about our business. Indoors, she manages well to get around the room she is in most of the time. She does get a bit disorientated about where you put her food and water but she finds it eventually. I know its very worrying, I feel the same all the time as my dog has other issues as well including dementia, but animals are much more philosophical about things and able to cope. She's now fast asleep in her bed and quite happy. I'm sure your dog will adjust to her blindness and lead a reasonably normal life.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there any sort of "reasonable" time to expect them to adapt? Are we talking days - weeks - months? 

I notice she walks around in circles a great deal - not round circles, but a circuit really. Is this her trying to map our house?

When she is crying and is confused and frustrated, should I go pick her up and place her in her bed or leave her to work it out?

Some of the sites I have read say to leave her to it but that feels cruel. I just want to be sure I don;t hinder her adaptation any.

Last night, she spent nearly 2 hours in the middle of the night sort of pacing about. I didn;t know what she wanted or what I should do - so I watched her for awhile to see if she was actually "doing" something, but finally I put her in her bed. 

It is reassurinf there are two older dogs who have gone through this an d adjusted. 

What do you do with your dog when you have to leave her alone in the house? We both work. I have been "lucky" in that I have been home recovinrg frm a surgery when this happened but I have to go back today and I have a lot of anxiety about leaving her alone.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Muffins Mummy, I have just sent you a private message as I have quite a lot that I can advise you on but its too long really for here.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Lhasa myself & know that their eyes can be an issue, very sad. I was filling up reading about your baby, the love you have for her is so clear to see.

The only thought I had was, have you thought about getting her a personalised collar, where it could alert others that don't know her that she is blind ?

I know a lovely lady who could make one for you, here's a link to her website
What the Woof? - Home. Hope this helps.

Stay strong.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Is there any sort of "reasonable" time to expect them to adapt? Are we talking days - weeks - months?
> 
> I notice she walks around in circles a great deal - not round circles, but a circuit really. Is this her trying to map our house?
> 
> ...


On re-reading your first post, I noticed that shes probably at least 12 possibly even 14. Was she showing any signs in changes of behaviour before this happened. Older dogs can get confusion due to reduced optimum brain function. They normally start to do things like, sleeping heavier and longer in the day and are awake more at night. May stand looking confused, or do things like wanting to go out, and then just standing there looking confused as if wondering what they are doing outside. Sometimes they will bark at seemingly nothing, or be less responsive to owners and commands. Some will become more clingy. Sometimes too loss of toileting comes with it. Some will walk into corners and cant figure out how to back out again or turn around.
Its called cognitive dysfunction syndrome, nothing to do with sight loss, really its like confusion in old humans.

I realise she has now lost her sight and also most of her hearing and if its co-incided with the sight loss alone, then likely to be just that, together with the loss of hearing until she adjusts, but if she was showing any signs as above even if only one or two and pretty minor, Im wondering if the sight loss and hearing loss is the problem on its own, or if she was starting with general confusion anyway, and its exacerbated it and made the symptoms more obvious still.
If you think it may be possible, then there is a neutracuetical which aids and helps to restore some of the optimum brain function. A few members have used it on here and its stopped a lot of the symptoms. It is a neutracuetical not a drug. If you think it could be a possibility adding to the confusion of her loss of sight the there is some details of Aktivait on the link.

http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_leaflet.pdf

There are other veterinary medicines too for confusion in older dogs like vivitonin but those you will need to speak to your vet about. Aktivait has actually worked better in some dogs then the veterinary ones.

If you don't think its possible then there are always the other natural calmative supplements that I mentioned previously to help with the stress and anxiety as she re-adjusts.

If she isn't walking round and round in tight circles and its more like walking around parameters and around things in the house, then it sounds like she is trying to maybe find her way around. Which is something she will need to try and do. At the same time you also need to ensure that she isn't getting over stressed and anxious or wearing herself out pacing as she is an older girl. Personally I think its something that you will need to find a balance for. I would let her do it inbetween because that's how she should learn to be able to cope better. If you do see her getting over stressed or overtired then I would then go to her and re-assure her and make sure that she does rest and settle inbetween.

If you do need to go out and leave her, and she hasn't yet found her way about, then it may be best to keep her confined to one area or safe room. That way if she has less space it may be better then having a huge area to just wander more and more in and maybe get even more stressed.

Hopefully people who have had blind dogs can advise you better what they found was the best way, until their dogs had adjusted.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Muffins Mummy, I have just sent you a private message as I have quite a lot that I can advise you on but its too long really for here.


I got your messages Charity - thank you so much. I really appreciate you time to write, and I will be considering some of your advic - all very helpful. Thank you so much.

xxx


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Sleddog. Again great advice. Some of the symptoms you described do fit her behaviour. 

I was pleased to see that the supplements you suggested are easily found online and also at our vets so will try something.

Thank you!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Thank you Sleddog. Again great advice. Some of the symptoms you described do fit her behaviour.
> 
> I was pleased to see that the supplements you suggested are easily found online and also at our vets so will try something.
> 
> Thank you!


They tend to be cheaper on line if you have to pay for them then the vets.
If she is insured though there may be a chance that you can claim on your insurance, would obviously depend on what your insurance terms and conditions are and what they cover and don't. But if you can get your vet to initate them and get them from him and you are covered might be worth going that route. Just weigh up the cheapest way for you.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry to hear this for you and your dog, its upsetting as it seems to be so sudden, my bf old dog 15 has very gradually being going blind ,still has a good deal of vision,but still worring, has the vet checked for diabetes also as this can effect the eyes, i wish you and your dog all the best and you will find lots of support here.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya hun.. i know exactly how you are feeling about 3 months my oes grizzler went completely blind.

It was hard and heartbreaking and still is but over time he has learnt the layout of the house and we have had to padd out the coffee table edges and we take him for a wee on the lead in the garden.

When we walk we wear bells on our shoes.. at first he didnt used his hearing at all to find us and was confused but can now follow our voices. We have a lead and collar that say blind dog on it so people know when they come up to us.

It really does take time we felt he would never really "get there" but he now enjoys his walks again which he didnt to start with, he is slow and cautious but thats to be expected, we have taught him step up and step down which has helped and careful means stop your gonna bang into comething!!


Good luck,, its touch but it will get easier x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> On re-reading your first post, I noticed that shes probably at least 12 possibly even 14. Was she showing any signs in changes of behaviour before this happened. Older dogs can get confusion due to reduced optimum brain function. They normally start to do things like, sleeping heavier and longer in the day and are awake more at night. May stand looking confused, or do things like wanting to go out, and then just standing there looking confused as if wondering what they are doing outside. Sometimes they will bark at seemingly nothing, or be less responsive to owners and commands. Some will become more clingy. Sometimes too loss of toileting comes with it. Some will walk into corners and cant figure out how to back out again or turn around.
> Its called cognitive dysfunction syndrome, nothing to do with sight loss, really its like confusion in old humans.
> 
> I realise she has now lost her sight and also most of her hearing and if its co-incided with the sight loss alone, then likely to be just that, together with the loss of hearing until she adjusts, but if she was showing any signs as above even if only one or two and pretty minor, Im wondering if the sight loss and hearing loss is the problem on its own, or if she was starting with general confusion anyway, and its exacerbated it and made the symptoms more obvious still.
> ...


I was worried when I read about the circling.

Sled dog, You have just described my childhood fox terrier.

He was a puppy at heart, although a bit deaf and with cataracts, until he was 12 1/2 years old.

Then one day, he suddenly changed in an instant - he began relentless walking round in a tight clockwise circle, getting stuck in corners, not knowing where his food was. It was awful.

He circled on my bed that night.

The vet said he had some sort of "brainstorm" and he was put to sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Muffin, I do hope things settle down and whe can find her way about. Sending her a big HUG.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Summersky said:


> I was worried when I read about the circling.
> 
> Sled dog, You have just described my childhood fox terrier.
> 
> ...


There can be other causes of odd changes in behaviour ad neurological changes too. But CDS which is basically like you see in old people isn't that uncommon at all in dogs. Luckily there are things like Aktivait and other veterinary medicines that can alleviate a lot of the problems and give them a lot longer good quality of life.

I have had one of my oldies with it. We used to refer to it as night maneovers
as she was even worse then, like she had got day and nigh reversed. Just when you were ready to go to sleep she would spring into life after sleeping a lot and sound during the day. It used to start between 10 and 11 and carry on to 4am sometimes even longer. Until all of a sudden she would just crash out and go to sleep. She showed the other signs like confusion wanting to go in the garden and not sure why when she got there and the walking into corners and some loss of toileting. Night times were the worse though. Aktivait the neutracuetical that has helped a lot of dogs often sometimes better then the veterinary ones wasn't available. She went on vivitonin in the end and that did help. Vivitonin like anything else pharmaceutical wise can have side effects, where Aktivait being a neutracuetical doesn't, so its well worth trying first.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was recommended Aktivait the other day but I also found a supplement called Senilife which does the same thing and helps improve brain function and confusion. I checked with my vet and she thought it was a good idea. I read that a side effect of Aktivait for some dogs is they start wee-ing indoors and at night time so I've opted for the Senilife to start with. I ordered it today from Viovet.


----------



## CarlyWoody (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't clicked through the links so if I am saying the same things as they, sorry!
Google angel collars - it's a bit of firm tubing that is attached to a belly wrap and the tubing extends out from their shoulders past their nose and back to the other shoulder. Its designed to take the bumps rather than her directly.
Another thing you can try is leaving little scent patches around. I used make up remover cotton wipes things and did some positive reinforcement with them. I would put lavender on one, bring it to my dogs nose, "yes" and treat. Do that 3 or 4 times a day for about 2 minutes or so. Then attach the lavender scented wipes where is a good place to go ie dog door, bed etc. You could then do citrus smelling ones on chair legs, wall corners etc that she will learn citrus is bad (generally they don't like the smell already so that shouldn't take too long to learn).
And yes, it took me longer to get over my dogs sight issues than him!
Best of luck


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Muffins Mummy-sorry to hear about your little dog.

I find what the ophthalmologist said to be a bit vague as realistically some condition must be responsible for the blindness.

How are her kidneys? Has she had a vet check recently as blindness due to retinal detachment can be caused by high blood pressure related to the former? IF this is the case then it's possible in some circumstances with early treatment (BP mediation) to reverse it.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Hi Muffins Mummy-sorry to hear about your little dog.
> 
> I find what the ophthalmologist said to be a bit vague as realistically some condition must be responsible for the blindness.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. We actually had a blood test done about 3 weeks ago when we noticed her legs were seemingly very stiff, and she was somewhat unstable so they were looking for inflmmation/arthritis. The tests came back all pretty good for her age - they said one kidney was slighlty elevated but not enough to be concerned with. Her thyroid was also slighlty out of the range of normal but they felt doing anything about that would be too traumatic - she was very stressed by the blood test and had to be sedated - so they did not want to do much more at that point.

I do admit what I commented about the Opthamologists comments were vague - my husband was the one who went to that appointment so I am not sure of the exact technical terms = but I am going to call the vet today I think, and just see if there is any relevant in the recent blood wrok in view of what has now happened.

I think it is my imagination and hopefulness, but I coudl SWEAR that on 2 or 3 occassions last night she could see me. She has been sitting just looking at the ground for days, and last night she looked directly in my direction. I of course burst into a flood of tears and kept asking her of she cld see me - she ould not come when I beckoned her, but she also raised her head in response to my waving my arm up and down. I suppose it could justbe coincidence, but it gave me hope. I am trying to be reasonable and count it as probably false hope - as when she did get up and walk she was still bumping in to things.  but I will speak to the vet to see what they think.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Thank you for your post. We actually had a blood test done about 3 weeks ago when we noticed her legs were seemingly very stiff, and she was somewhat unstable so they were looking for inflmmation/arthritis. The tests came back all pretty good for her age - they said one kidney was slighlty elevated but not enough to be concerned with. * Her thyroid was also slighlty out of the range of normal but they felt doing anything about that would be too traumatic* - she was very stressed by the blood test and had to be sedated - so they did not want to do much more at that point.


If her thyroid results were very low normal even and especially below the reference range that may actually explain quite a lot. Ive got two hypothyroid dogs and Im hypothyroid myself. As the thyroid gland is a master gland and affects almost every body function at cellular level it can manifest in all sorts of way and cause a host of problems. See list below. Everything from behavioural/neurological/ocular various ocular problems and everthing inbetween including, stillness, weakness etc. Treatment is with daily thyroid hormone replacement tablets, admitted she would need a blood test in about 6 weeks to recheck the levels if theraphy was started and maybe every 6mths or even a year once it was re balanced. but if she is hypothyroid or even very low normal, then it could make a big difference to her quality of life and explain maybe a lot.
Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism



> I do admit what I commented about the Opthamologists comments were vague - my husband was the one who went to that appointment so I am not sure of the exact technical terms = but I am going to call the vet today I think, and just see if there is any relevant in the recent blood wrok in view of what has now happened.


Luckily Ianthi was on the ball and thought to ask more about the medical history and tests that had been done:thumbup:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

We have that with grizzler sometimes where its like he can almost see.. a tennis ball rolled past him at the weekend and he followed it but it was just the sound.

Im always cuddling him telling him im sorry and that i wish he could see me.. getting a photo is harder now as he just looks randomly about and not at us which is sad. We're managing though bless him.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

We had a miniature dachshund, Rupert, who lost his sight. We kept all the furniture etc. where it was and he soon found his way around, Every so often he'd bump into something but he just took it in his stride. He was a dog who lived to play ball. I could throw a tennis ball for him all day and he'd retrieve it and start again! When he went blind he couldn't do that any more but I used to play with him in the kitchen. I'd roll a ball gently into his side so he could feel it. He'd turn and push it around with his nose and then 'bat' it back to me with his head so I'd do it again. (We used the kitchen as it was a fairly small area with solid sides so the ball couldn't go very far).

It was pretty clear that he expected me to adjust as much as he had to. He carried on for a couple of years until he went off to play ball over the Rainbow Bridge.

My advice would be to let your dog adjust. It'll take a while. Remember to approach gently, making a little noise or talking so that she knows you are there. And, because she can't see, being tactile - lots of stroking and tickles - helps.

I wish you both all the best.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

I am trying so hard not to get excited - but the whole Thyroid/Occular connection has filled me with hope. I just sent another email to my vet about this so hopefully I will hear from them soon. The receptionist is making sure they see my details as soon as possible and will be in touch with me.

It was not until she looked at me last night that made me start to have doubts - and thats when I began to wonder about the blood results. 

Having been told in February to expect her vision to fade, we had been expecting in in a way - but if it is something else and can be treated, oh my god - I wiill buy you ALL a virtual drink!!

xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> I am trying so hard not to get excited - but the whole Thyroid/Occular connection has filled me with hope. I just sent another email to my vet about this so hopefully I will hear from them soon. The receptionist is making sure they see my details as soon as possible and will be in touch with me.
> 
> It was not until she looked at me last night that made me start to have doubts - and thats when I began to wonder about the blood results.
> 
> ...


Being realistic although ocular problems are associated with hypo thyroid they are usually more related to conditions rather then blindness

Ocular Diseases
corneal lipid deposits / corneal ulceration / uveitis Keratococonjunctivitis / sicca or dry eye / infections of eyelid glands (Meibomian gland).

So they wouldn't necessarily explain total loss of sight and the ones mentioned above should in theory have been picked up by the ophthalmologist.

I was thinking more of contributing or explaning some of the other problems she is having more or exacerbating other problems. Low thyroid count will certainly cause certain problems and have an affect on overall health.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got all fingers crossed for you. Its all too easy when they are older just to put it down to their age but, like ours, its due to an illness. Its possible that her vision isn't completely gone, it might be pretty bad but she may still be able to see shadows and movement a little which is why you felt she could see you though she will bump into things which are static. I definitely think its worth pursuing further. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Muffins Mummy said:


> .
> 
> I do admit what I commented about the Opthamologists comments were vague - my husband was the one who went to that appointment so I am not sure of the exact technical terms = but I am going to call the vet today I think, and just see if there is any relevant in the recent blood wrok in view of what has now happened. Thank you so much.


Yes, I believe it would be helpful if you had some idea of the cause of the blindness. I'm not advocating any extensive tests or anything like that but I'd imagine the vet should be able to tell you more-a good ocular examination would at least be able to rule out certain things.

I do know in the case of cats with even early stage renal disease blood pressure can be elevated. So I'd have this checked as this procedure isn't at all invasive.

Wishing you all the very best. I realise it must be very hard for you.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

THanks again everyone. I am still waiting for a call from the Vet to see if they think there might be any corrolation between here recent blood resuts and what has happened. 

Iantha, that is what we had done - a specialist occular examination - it was only sounding so pale in description because I was not present. But they did a fully comprehensive exam - tested for Gluacoma, etc. 

I know its probably a shot in the dark, but it gives me a wee bit of hope for her, which even if false seems to help a bit.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> THanks again everyone. I am still waiting for a call from the Vet to see if they think there might be any corrolation between here recent blood resuts and what has happened.
> 
> Iantha, that is what we had done - a specialist occular examination - it was only sounding so pale in description because I was not present. But they did a fully comprehensive exam - tested for Gluacoma, etc.
> 
> I know its probably a shot in the dark, but it gives me a wee bit of hope for her, which even if false seems to help a bit.


Don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily, but Ive just been checking in a book I have written By Doctor Jean Dodds, called the Canine Thyroid epidemic. Dr Dodds is a world leading authority on Canine Hypo Thyroidism and the study has been her lifes work.

Under the What are the Signs of canine Thyroid disease section, there has been something under ocular eye disease added called Vogt-Koyanagi-Harada Syndrome that wasn't included before. Something I had never heard of and don't know about symptoms wise.

Although a site based on Human VKH and apparently it can take different forms, it does make interesting reading on what ocular problems is causes.

Medscape: Medscape Access

As said don't want to get any hopes up but its a thought.

There is actually a preview of some of the chapters from Dr Dodds book, which Ill link you too also if you want a read.

The Canine Thyroid Epidemic: Answers You Need for Your Dog - W Jean Dodds, W. Jean Dodds &amp, Diana Laverdure - Google Books

ETA just remembered hasn't he got loss of hearing too? again don't want to give false hopes but apparently it causes auditory problems too.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Well we are seeing the vet this afternoon - trying to keep it in check, but still remaining ever so hopeful they may find something that can be treated. 

Yesterday was our best day yet with her - she seemes a bit more relaxed in the late afternoon where as usually she is pacing so much at that point and working herself up ito a frenzy so it was a better day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck this afternoon MM, hope something positive comes out of it to help Muffin.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Im so pleased to hear she had a better day fingers crossed this means shes beginning to adjust. Its 20yr ago since we lost our blind dog so I cant recall details, but I think it was weeks before she settled down & got her confidence back.

Wishing you the very best of luck at the vets this afternoon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you can get something resolved at the vets this afternoon. Glad to hear that she seem calmer and appearing to adjust.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Well we are seeing the vet this afternoon - trying to keep it in check, but still remaining ever so hopeful they may find something that can be treated.
> 
> Yesterday was our best day yet with her - she seemes a bit more relaxed in the late afternoon where as usually she is pacing so much at that point and working herself up ito a frenzy so it was a better day.


Good luck today, grizzler still does the pacing and banging around at times and nothing will stop him but she will settle and adjust as hard as it for us we have to just be there for them and lead them, teach them its still ok and safe.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Well, the vet confirmed that she is definately blind.  I knew that anyway really - but it was nice to have a bit of hope for a few days - it helped in my adjustment process I think.

Anyway the vet was very nice, and Muffin was pretty calm. I brought notes with all the suggestions I have had here and the vet has said we should try her on the Zyklene, so I have just given her her first pill so we will see. 

He is going to speak to the eye specialist we saw and compare notes, and then we will go back to see her to see if she thinks anything else needs doing.

So I guess we just keep on keeping on and let her adjust for now and then we will see what she advises.

Thank you everyone for all your kind support. xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry MM that it wasn't more the news you wanted. How did she get on while you were at work? Is she less panicky than she was a few days ago? We took our girlie out today to the seaside, its been a lovely day, we actually walked along the clifftop, she was really perky and walked well though she gets confused and goes round in flustered circles if you don't keep her on a short lead under tight control. Once we knew she had had enough, she then goes into her doggie stroller. Its much better if you can keep them stimulated, not easy some of the time when you're busy, but it seems to cheer them up.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Charity. I think I knew in my heart of hearts. But I feel better for THEM confirming it. I would have felt so foolish if just because we one day expected it, if we didnt confirm it and missed an opportunity to reverse it, I couldnt have lived with myself - so for peace of mind, it was necessary.

I am not sure if it is getting a wee bit easier for her each day, or if I am just getting used to it - but it does feel a bit calmer in the house. Maybe that is my resolve that we have to make some big changes in our life, to accomodate her new life - and that is fine. We only have 4 legged children, but they are our children. 

One day at a time, hey? All the tales shared her - with your little one, and Grizzler, etc., give me a lot of comfort and a lot of hope.

And Sled, thank you for the great tips on supplements - I do not think the vet would have suggested this if we had not asked for his advise on the various reccomendations you gave me - and it did have a positive calming effect on her last night - so thank you a millionn times for that. That is all I wanted -was for her not to be so upset and scared and stressed. 

Oh the things that test us - Ihope I am up for it. 

I must admit, in the first few days I did not know if I could cope with this. Muffin was my mothers dog and my mom died 3 years ago under horrific circumstances following an accident in the home. She lived in America, and no one ther would take Muffin other than to return her to a shelter!!!  

So we did the Pet Passport/6 month quarantine thing and imported her over here to the UK to be with us. So there is a very strong emotional attachment to her above and beyond. In the first few days it opened up a lot of painful wounds that I had to work very hard in PTSD therapy over the past couple of years to close. So I was very frightened. 

But I feel calmer, and more hopeful, and even more full of love for her - if that was possible - so I am determined we get through this. 

I do believe tings happen for a reason, so I will take thes tests and trials and see what I am to learn from this experience. I do not think I have any other choice. 

xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad that she is coping a lot better and the Zylkene seems to be helping.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MM, whilst I was looking at angel collars online, I came across these books so am thinking I might get one. Thought I'd pass it on to you. I've looked previously on dog websites but not found anything and never thought to look on Amazon. Duh!

Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Well just a brief little update. Things are slightly settling and calming here. 

Ihave now gone back to work so there are a few hours in the day that Muffin is alone. FOrtunately between my husbands odd **** pattern and my traditional hours (9-5) it means she is alone very little - so this is good. (Although he will be travelling shortly for a month - thats going to be trying.)

Our worst moments are now nightime. 

Muffin settles at bedtime, but wakes up pretty much the same time each night and cries. Usually at Midnight, then about 30-45 minutes later, and then another 30-45 minutes again. This is difficult because I have a medical condition where my sleep is very important to me. So I am hoping this will soon stop but so far it has been every night.

But I think we are still moving forward.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Well just a brief little update. Things are slightly settling and calming here.
> 
> Ihave now gone back to work so there are a few hours in the day that Muffin is alone. FOrtunately between my husbands odd **** pattern and my traditional hours (9-5) it means she is alone very little - so this is good. (Although he will be travelling shortly for a month - thats going to be trying.)
> 
> ...


Glad things are calming a bit and it seems she beginning to re-adjust in the main.

Given her age which I think you said is at least 12 possibly 14? Im still wondering if she has also got an element of the cognitive dysfunction syndrome.

One of mine started it around 12ish and the first thing that become really noticeable was the night time awaking and agitation. She would probably start about 11 o'clock and would continue some nights to about 3 or even 4 in the morning. Good few years ago now and at the time, there was only vivitonin really which is a veterinary medication that works by increasing blood supply to the brain, but it did help.

There is now the Aktivait I mentioned before that is a neutracuetical supplement that provides nutrients for optimum brain function so is not a drug. I know quite a few who have had success in old dogs, one member especially think its Lulus Mum it apparently made a world of difference to one of her dogs who I think was called Buster symptoms wise.
It may be worth discussing with the vet and giving it a try to see if it does help.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Sled.  We did discus Vivitonin with the Vet. And he also mention the Cognitive Dysfunction syndrome as a possible thing as well. He wants us to see the Eye Specialist one more time before prescribing Vivitonin. We are awaiting advise of when the appointment will be.

What he said about Vivitonin was that it made the dogs suddenly very active? Did you find this? We thught at the moment, while the little duff is bashing into things whilst adjusting that perhaps it was not a good time to give her that? Did you find that?

Maybe I will try an Aktivait collar - the Zyklene has a bit of an effect during her daily wandering circuits in the house, but maybe the collar would help her at night? Or the plug in? Do you think one is better then the other? Or the spray?

The restlessness at night only started in sync with the day she woke up with no vision. I suppose it could be coincidental timing?

I am plesed she is calming heslef down a bit though. 

She has also stopped letting us know when she needs to go outside - so that is also something we need to work on. Quickly! 

What a learning process all of this is!! lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad Muffin is settling a little though you now have other problems. Its very early days. I'm sure if we were in her situation, we would be far from settled and being normal after such a short time. I hope she doesn't have CDS as then you are dealing with two separate issues, like us and Smartie's dementia. I'm sorry about the night time disturbance, at least we are lucky we don't have that problem. I think night time is the worst time for them when its so quiet with no-one about and it could simply be that she feels a bit panicky now when she wakes up. I don't like the sound of Vivitonin making them more active, heck, they are active and restless enough without it getting any worse! We're still trialling the Senlife, its hard to say if its helping though its only been a week. I'm not sure if I am imagining improvements in the hope that its working or not. As you say, its a learning process. I'm sorry I can't help you more with suggestions.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I so hope she continues to adjust & she begins to settle at night for you. Shes very lucky to have found such a loving caring owners


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Sled, about this cognitive dysfunction syndrome.....do you know how they diagnose this? Is it just based on symptoms, or is there a test?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Sled, about this cognitive dysfunction syndrome.....do you know how they diagnose this? Is it just based on symptoms, or is there a test?


Normally and as far as I know it is purely based on symptoms, the symptoms are usually pretty classic mostly and as its age related too only usually seen in older dogs age is taken into consideration along with the symptoms.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

I just wanted to pop back here quickly, and say thank you to all of you for your help and advice.

Sadly, we lost Muffin Wednesday night. We decided that her quality of life scales tipped to far to the wrong side. Dementia was setting in big time, and her distress of dementia, blindness and deafness was too much to bear. So with equal amounts of love and regret, we sent her on her way to The Bridge.

It was very painful and hard and sad and everything we all know it is. The vet was lovely, and I held her in my arms while she passed. It was pretty tough and felt so unfair. And I miss her horribly. The house is quiet, and the cat's are bereft. I thought I heard what had become her familiar cry for help last night - but it was children outside. I keep looking at her bed - for what, I don't know. The early days are the WORST.

Anyway, thank you all again for your help - it was a difficult time and your advice was so helpful and your kindness so appreciated.

Love all yer critters - when they are gone, they are gone.

xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to pop back here quickly, and say thank you to all of you for your help and advice.
> 
> ...


I am so so sorry that you have lost Muffin, and that things got too hard for her. Always the hardest and most heartbreaking decision you will ever have to make.

As hard and heartbreaking as the decision always is, it does come to point where there is no longer anything that we can do for them even with all the love and will in the world and the best veterinary treatment we can find, when the quality of life is no longer there for them, then we do have to do the only thing we can and that's to set them free from any more suffering and stress.

Im sure Muffin had a wonderful life with you and knew how much she was loved.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Muffin.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I am so so sorry that you have lost Muffin, and that things got too hard for her. Always the hardest and most heartbreaking decision you will ever have to make.
> 
> As hard and heartbreaking as the decision always is, it does come to point where there is no longer anything that we can do for them even with all the love and will in the world and the best veterinary treatment we can find, when the quality of life is no longer there for them, then we do have to do the only thing we can and that's to set them free from any more suffering and stress.
> 
> ...


Thank you - and thank you so much for the valuable advice you gave me. It helped me know what to ask for at the vet, and we did in the end try the Zyklene, and the Vivitonin - both helped for awile. So it was very good advice.

Thank you.

And thank you for your kind words above.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Thank you - and thank you so much for the valuable advice you gave me. It helped me know what to ask for at the vet, and we did in the end try the Zyklene, and the Vivitonin - both helped for awile. So it was very good advice.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> And thank you for your kind words above.


Im glad that the things suggested did help for a while at least and made her more comfortable and able to cope, and that although it couldn't fix things completely or for a long while it did at least give you both some more precious time together.

Will be thinking of you at this so hard time. For Muffin though you did the right thing and now she is at peace and free from stress, for you though as I know myself as I have been through it 3 times the hardest part that can be the hardest of all now begins.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw I'm so sorry to the sad news about Muffin, my heart goes out to you, you couldn't have tried any harder for her. xx


.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Muffins Mummy, I am so sad to read this as we are in the same situation. I know its a very difficult thing to live with, both for our dogs and ourselves. I question it myself sometimes. I'm sure you made the right decision for Muffin, bless her. You did everything you could to make her life comfortable. RIP dear Muffin. xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all - I miss her so much, and the hosue feels so empty- I know it will just take time. x

Charity, it was the demetia in the end that pushed our decsion to let her go - it all became to much for her. 

x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I understand completely. Luckily at the moment, we aren't doing too badly and are keeping Smartie's the dementia at bay. There comes a point where we are facing a losing battle I'm afraid. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Only just getting to read through this post, i dont know how i missed it.

I am so very sorry for your loss. I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face.. its so very sad. 

You know that you did the right thing in letting her go. It is very difficult, i have been through it myself with various pets. I had to just keep focusing on the fact that i did it out of pure selfless love for them. She had a good time with you in the latter years and that will have made up for the rotten start she had in life. You did good by her and she will have known this 

Little Muffin is now free to leap and play with all the other animals, free from any suffering. 

Sending hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found this forum in a bit of desperation.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you Hun. I have a 6 month old maine coon kitten that is blind. Due to an infection of the spine. Which I now know to be toxiplasmosis . He was at the animal health trust in Newmarket for nearly a week we nearly lost him. He did get his sight back after they put him on ABs but my vets didn't keep up the care needed. I took him back to my vet as his ABs were running out and asked if he needed more. They told me to ask the AHT, they told me that they had advised my vet of what to do and I should hear from them. I phoned my vet TWICE and they never got back to me. Now yogi has gone blind again and although he is back on long term ABs his sight hasn't come back this time. And the report from the AHT had recommended that a further course of ABs would be beneficial. You would never know yogi is blind he climbs plays, ( he has rattle balls and squeaky mice ) and plays with the big cats. Untill you see him accidently walk into the wall or like last nought he tried to jump up on the chair to get on my lap missed and bumped his nose. But he is happy loves life and that's the main thing. I too used yo feel sorry for him, but he is coping so well. I hope this helps Hun

Viv xx
Sorry I didn't read all the way through. I am sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awww hun i am so so sorry, i know exactly how you are feeling we had to let Grizzler go just over a week ago due to having seizures with a brain tumor.

Big big hugs x x x


----------



## Fluffaluff (Aug 20, 2013)

I just saw this thread, read through with much hope that maybe Muffin had made good progress dealing with her blindness 

So sorry for your loss and RIP little Muffin :sad:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry to read this hun....thinking of you at this very sad time.
R.I.P. Dearest Muffin x


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Our old dog Toby started to lose his sight and hearing about the same age as your dog. The problem is that dogs FEEL your vibes and if you are constantly upset about this then this will seriously affect her. We accepted Toby's deterioration and stroked him and cuddled him to make him feel safe. He felt our love and he began to sense things, although he would fall asleep and wake up, not knowing where he was or what day it was! We used his harness and lead at first or if anything was move and as someone has already said, he used his fur on his face to negotiate space.
We are dealing with our Morkie having Meningitis at the moment and although he is in pain and not think correctly we are keeping everything as normal as possible for him. I do have my moments where I feel upset for him but I go in another room when I feel like that and it does work. If a dog feels safe and secure its amazing how they can deal with anything. Make her feel strong and she will be strong. All the best I think your amazing giving this poor little girl a home. She may not have her sight be she has you!!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry only just realised that there was another page to the post . I am really sorry about your loss. It really is hard to live with as they get more ill. We had to put our boy to sleep last year because all his organs failed. I wish we would have had the strength to end it sooner. You totally made the right decision as I said earlier you gave her a loving home and you should feel good about that.


----------



## polly63 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this - how very sad.

I was reading the posts as I have a blind puppy and I was interested in knowing how she might cope.

My puppy has always been blind so she knows nothing else really and is very happy and bright. It sounds as if your dog had a range of issues to deal with not least blindness.

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone.

Polly I think you will have a great success story because your little one is a pup. Poor Muffin, she was an old girl - she had lives a long life, and I think it was all just too much for her. 

The blindness was one thing, but adding deafness and then the onset of dementia - well, if it were me, I wouldn;t have been very happy about going on either, and she definately was not, bless her. 

I miss her - everyday I think about her but know she is no longer frightened or stressed - or depressed - and I know we made the right decision.

The vets called today, her ashes are in, so tomorrow I will bring her home. Where she belongs in essence - where she belongs now in spirit is at the bridge, back with my mother. I miss them both, but glad they ahve each other while they trip the light fantastic. 

xx


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aw hun im so sorry, think we had similar timings we got grizzlers ashes back yesterday..its tough.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

catseyes said:


> aw hun im so sorry, think we had similar timings we got grizzlers ashes back yesterday..its tough.


Oh bless you. <<<hugs>>> It is tough. I am so sorry for you too to lose your little friend. It is heartbreaking.

Look after yourself.

x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Oh bless you. <<<hugs>>> It is tough. I am so sorry for you too to lose your little friend. It is heartbreaking.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> x


You too hun, hugs back x x x


----------

